# Small Office Party Gathering for 100 plus... catering



## bbally (Jan 22, 2011)

Thursday night had a little catering for an office party.  Wanted to share what a smoked appetizer buffet for 100 looks like here locally.








From front to back.  My cured smoked salmon as a Caesar salad martini, Shrimp shooters with smoked cocktail sauce, Hula Hula smoked chicken slider, Philly cheesesteak slider with smoked prime rib, charcuterie platter, cheese crackers, grilled vegetables, and fruit plates beyond that.  Now for some close ups.  I also cooked live with a presentation of vanilla bean ice cream with Bananas Foster.  People love the flames when you touch off the pan, so it makes an interesting presentation.  Though I have to remember I am in an office with a low false ceiling just above me.





























































People had a great time, we were supposed to go to 7:30 PM and ended up staying and cooking til 8:30 PM.

Missing photos of the Pulled Pork sliders and the Smoked Crab Cake sliders.  Sauces, marinara for the phillies, Chipotle ancho for the chicken, crabs sirache for the crab cakes, jalapeno plum barbeque on the pork.

Caio


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome Bob !!!!

What a spread !

Thanks for the views,

Bear


----------



## porked (Jan 22, 2011)

How could they have not had a good time? What a fantastic spread! You are the man!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 22, 2011)

You are now my new Hero. I would really love to be able to do something that big one day. I almost wish that I could come out one day and help on a project like that. That's what I want to do one day. I have done a smoked lunch for 95 once and a breakfast for 70 and both were real learning experiences for me.


----------



## bbally (Jan 22, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> You are now my new Hero. I would really love to be able to do something that big one day. I almost wish that I could come out one day and help on a project like that. That's what I want to do one day. I have done a smoked lunch for 95 once and a breakfast for 70 and both were real learning experiences for me.


If you are serious about wanting to learn.  Smokin' in the Rockies is the event for you  We put on several teaching seminars every day.  Taught the Salmon Curing Smoking Process from beginning to final plating last year, along with smoking cheese, Jerry showed us Dutch Oven stuff Cabbage, another did an excellent demo on pulled pork shoulder.

click the pic.. to the website, tickets and reservations will go live shortly.


----------



## bassman (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks great Bob!  I know a lot of work went into that.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome Bob!

Todd


----------



## rdknb (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow just Wow.  You are the man . Very nice spread


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jan 22, 2011)

GREAT looking bunch of food! You must be a very busy chef, putting out food that good!!  Is the cocktail sauce made with smoked ingredients, or did you smoke the sauce itself?   I love using martini glasses for serving - it alway makes people smile.  That all looks delicious, but I think I'd use a slightly different recipe for those "Smoked Crap Cake sliders"?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You can bet I'd have been the last person to leave that party! Cheers!


----------



## chefrob (Jan 22, 2011)

the flowers and lemon leafs add a lot of color to the table...........nice set up.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 22, 2011)

Very Impressive!!!

The meat platter had me drooling...awesome!!

Looks like the Ritz Carlton spread.

 Thanks for sharing!!

  Craig


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 22, 2011)

Great looking table and nice assortment of foods. Having done a few catering gigs myself I know how much work that represents even in a commercial kitchen

Nice job


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 22, 2011)

Another Home Run!!!  Bob, you can cook for me anytime.


----------



## bbally (Jan 22, 2011)

TheBarbeQueen said:


> different recipe for those "Smoked Crap Cake sliders"?


Thanks I fixed it.  I do that all the time.


----------



## smoksignlr (Jan 22, 2011)

Great job. When are you making the northern swing yo Canada.


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 22, 2011)

Bob that just looks unbelivable! What did you season the veggies with?


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 22, 2011)

I just made some tonight with a lemon oil & Montreal seasoning that came out awesome


----------

